# B13 vs B14 weight, noob needs help.



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

Okay guys, I'm new, so play nice. Im looking at getting an SE-R by the end of the week, and I need to know about the differences between B13 and B14 cars. I know the both have the SR20 (which I think is one of the best 4's ever) but I need help with the different chassis.

How much does a b13 weigh, compared to a b14? Any difference in build quality? And most importantly, which one handles better? 

Thanks guys!

Michael----www.turbobricks.org


----------



## SangerSE-R (Jan 13, 2003)

search...................


----------



## Guest (Apr 28, 2003)

*yeah*

Yeah man I searched and I found the weight info, but im still wondering about the suspension. I read that the G20 has better suspension/handles better than the B13 and B14 for some reason...Why's that? Man, I cant wait to get this car...

Michael www.turbobricks.org


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

All your questions should be answered here...

http://www.se-r.net/about/sentra_se-r/index.html?S=d973621b89bc10af19433cf0e0e73ba0

You could also read the forums here... http://www.sr20deforum.com/

Both these sites cater specifically to the SR20DE but you'll find all kinds of other info.

Good Luck!


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

b13's have independent rear suspensions

b14's have the solid beam rear suspensions

which ever one u get, its going to weigh less than a turbobrick


----------



## Gump (Jan 30, 2003)

I may be wrong, but does the 93-94 B13 have a solid beam axle as well?


----------



## javierb14 (Jul 9, 2002)

im pretty sure that the b13's have the independent rears....i borrowed this pic from NPM's Project SE-R Turbo (1993)









and this from NPM's 200sx 1.6 Turbo (1998)









there's an article describing the b14 beam there too
http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/november01/westend.shtml


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2003)

oh poop. WHY would they go from independent to solid axle? thats dumb... Anyway, how much of a handling difference does it make? im sure whatever diff it makes could be corrected with some aftermarket parts.

Michael


----------



## Adam (Apr 30, 2002)

Something on the B14's rear suspension can't be changed like it can on the B13 (is it Toe settings? can't remember) without having the rear beam bent, so once thats done it can't really be changed.
And the B14 is heavier, has a different intake port (high or low, not sure which, but not ideal) has a lower redline because of the ECU, and is ODBII instead of ODBI


----------



## bahearn (Jul 15, 2002)

Cost, pure and simple.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I think B14's also have speed limiters don't they? B13's have a lower speed drag limit than B14's do, and the solid beam doesn't cause the halding to be much different than the IRS on B13's, we're not talking fancy, high performance IRS here.


----------

